# General > Upcoming Events >  Can teen fundraiser at Te Awamutu RSA 27 july

## hunter308

The information is from an article in the local paper 
Te Awamutu RSA fishing section is holding a fundraiser for canteen on the date I mentioned in the title, special guest is milan from Big Angry Fish entry fee is gold coin donation, there will also be an auction of goods that have been donated and live entertainment. So if anyone is keen to go along I will ring the RSA and find out the time this thing kicks off and will post the time as I would not mind going along to it myself.

----------

